# Choir Names!!!



## thicks

I am looking for a name for my new choir. Its an all girls choir and is stationed in Guernsey (Channel Islands). ANYTHING! SUGGESTIONS!


----------



## Edward Elgar

The most hillarious choir name I've heard is "The Phoenix Knights of Harmony", but for a women's choir, I'd suggest something on the lines of "The Chordettes" - only don't use that name cos it's been taken.


----------



## edas

"The Voice of WO


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Edward Elgar said:


> The most hillarious choir name I've heard is "The Phoenix Knights of Harmony", but for a women's choir, I'd suggest something on the lines of "The Chordettes" - only don't use that name cos it's been taken.


Women's choir... how 'bout "The Phoenix Princesses of Harmony"?


----------



## Edward Elgar

BuddhaBandit said:


> Women's choir... how 'bout "The Phoenix Princesses of Harmony"?


I take it you havn't seen the British sitcom "Phoenix Nights"!


----------



## CSD

Guernsey Girls?

Channel Island Chicks?

Island Harmonia?


----------

